# Furry discord! W.i.p.



## Jayy-Dog (Jan 26, 2017)

We're a small group of furries looking for anyone to have chat with x3 we don't bite! Please read the rules before chatting!

Discord


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, depends. Do you have a meme and/or shitposting channel? Where everything goes?


----------



## Jayy-Dog (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes i do c:


----------



## Bearwizurd (Jan 27, 2017)

You can come and join us too c:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2017)

Incase you need a link:
forums.furaffinity.net: Come and join us to the Fur Club ! [Discord Chat]


----------

